# Esquired's / Ahab's Annual January Sea Bass Trip



## Captain Ahab (Oct 27, 2008)

Well it is that time of year - time to start planning my annual Offshore Sea Bass extravaganza;

This will be my 17th year in a row doing a January Sea Bass trip = do not miss this trip it is the most fun you will have all winter!

Those who know me (or follow my posts each year) know that I put together a group trip for giant sea bass each January. This year we are looking at January 10-11 or 17-18, 2009


I am going to start contacting boats - but if things hold true to form we will be sailing on the Atlantic Star out of Wildwood Crest, NJ

OK
*
Got all the info and now is the time to reserve your spot:

1. Cost is $150.00 (ouch!)

2. Date is Saturday, January 17, 2008.
Be at the Boat by 11:30 p.m. January 16, 2008 

2. Will be fishing on the Atlantic Star out of Wildwood Crest, NJ. I have fished this boat for the past three years and each time they have put us on the fish. the boat is clean, fast and has room in the cabin to sleep 

3.. Must send a $75.00 check or money order made payable to JCC Boats to me no later then December 10,2008 


Make Check to JCC Boats
Mail to David L. Bargeron
P.O. Box 367
Silverdale, PA 18962

4. Make sure you put a telephone number where I can reach you in with your check in case of cancellation or changes


You can always call me at 610-972-6610 (office number) Leave a message if you do not get me live and in person*



Here are some pics from prior years:













Some years it got a little cold:





















*
SO - WHO IS INTERESTED.*

COST IS USUALLY AROUND $130.00


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 27, 2008)

looks good to far for me though


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 27, 2008)

Forgot to add - i will post info about when teh deposit is due and how much.

We will be fishing the 70-100 mile wrecks (that is 70-100 miles offshore)


This is about a 18 hour trip - you sleep on the boat on the way out and back in

The boat will rent you a rod and provide rigs - BUT we never do that as many of teh people who attend will bring an extra rod for those not set up for the deep drop (we bottom fish in 200-400 feet of water)


----------



## Zum (Oct 27, 2008)

Bring your gravol.
Have a great time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2008)

jirwin6985 said:


> As of right now it looks good for me to go as well. I will let you know for sure when deposits are due..
> Joe



Sounds great Joe - you will love this trip

Oh yeah, you get to hear Ethan make the famous "fish noise"


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Oct 28, 2008)

That seems cool, shame its too far from me though.


----------



## jkbirocz (Oct 28, 2008)

I am in as of now, things may change, but I really want to make it out on a sea bass trip, instead of our skunky taug trip like last year.


----------



## Leibs16 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm only going if Jake is!!! That way Dave falls in.


----------



## slim357 (Oct 29, 2008)

A bit to far for me, good luck tho


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 30, 2008)

OK

Got all the info and now is the time to reserve your spot:

1. Cost is $150.00 (ouch!)

2. Date is Saturday, January 17, 2008.
Be at the Boat by 11:30 p.m. January 16, 2008 

2. Will be fishing on the Atlantic Star out of Wildwood Crest, NJ. I have fished this boat for the past three years and each time they have put us on the fish. the boat is clean, fast and has room in the cabin to sleep 

3.. Must send a *$75.00 *check or money order made payable to JCC Boats to me no later then December 10, 2008 

Make Check to JCC Boats
Mail to David L. Bargeron
P.O. Box 367
Silverdale, PA 18962

4. Make sure you put a telephone number where I can reach you in with your check in case of cancellation or changes


You can always call me at 610-972-6610 (office number) Leave a message if you do not get me live and in person


----------



## Leibs16 (Oct 31, 2008)

IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 5, 2008)

So far only two reservations??? There are limited spots and once the boat is full - you will have to wait for next year. 
*
Oh yeah - they will not cash your deposit until the day of the trip
*
The list (I will update as I receive deposits):

ME!

Randy B.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> There are limited spots and once the boat is full - you will have to wait for next year.
> *
> Oh yeah - they will not cash your deposit until the day of the trip
> *
> ...


Haig (The General)
Steptoo


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok - there has not been as much interest as in past years

Unless anyone else wants in I am sending the deposits that I have in this Friday.

So far

1.Me 
2.my nephew Kevin
3.Randy Waistinbait
4. Haig (the General) 
5.Ethan (Augha Fish)
6. Jake (I never Smile)
7. The One and Only Steptooooooo!
8.Todd the "Notourious BIL"


If I missed anyone let me know ASAP

It is 1st come 1st to board so I am jumping the line


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 19, 2008)

Man I cannot wait for this, regardless of weather or catching it will be a blast.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 25, 2008)

I sent the checks to the Boat today 

Final List

1.Me
2.my nephew Kevin
3.Randy Waistinbait
4. Haig (the General)
5.Ethan (Augha Fish)
6. Jake (I never Smile)
7. The One and Only Steptooooooo!


If you sent me a check and are not on the list contact me ASAP

If you still want to go I believe there are a few limited spots left - send that check and send me an email letting me know [email protected]


DOES ANYONE KNOW what happened to the BrotherInLaw - no check and he has not returned several telephone messages. He is not on the final list


----------

